# SW Pro Mar 200, Ultra Deluxe, Ben Moore Super Spec



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

paintingQs said:


> I am hiring a contractor on a project for a 1,040 sq ft property. Both have good reviews and pricing. Only difference is the paints they will use. Any advise/opinions?
> 
> Contractor 1 - Will use Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200
> Contractor 2 - Will use use Sherwin Williams Ultra Deluxe or Benjamin Moore super spec (will use whichever one matches my colors best)
> ...


 its just me 30 yrs in contracting always used pro mar 200 good paint .....


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Plumber, right? 

Actually pro mar 200 and BM super spec are about on par. If it was duration vs or Regal vs it would be a different story.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, they are about the same quality. The Super Spec tends to be a littly tacky/gummy at times but a little splash of water takes care of that.


----------



## paintingQs (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, so it's pretty much a wash between the three types mentioned above?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I use more BM so I'm not even aware of Ultra delux from SW? 
Sounds like Behr to me... wouldn't put behr in the same room..


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I prefer using the SW Promar over the Ben Moore Superspec and I feel the Promar 200 is a little better quality paint and I've used 1000's of gallons of both over the years. I'm not familiar with the Ultra Delux, but I don't think its a SW product.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ultra delux sounds made up:huh: anywho, super spec and promar are basically the same . their ok paints


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

i reread your post , do you mean ultra deluxe by behr,if so sorry guys but IMHO its a better paint than pro 200 or super spec


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

This guy is shopping his bids on us. 
Use the guy who sounds like he knows what he is doing. Not the lowest price. 
It always cost more to fix than to do it right the first time.
Paints being fairly equal in terms of price- and in the right hands- get the right company. 
BTW- they are all less than the best paints available - but sounds like price matters to you - so they'll all do the job.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe more importantly, check on their respective insurance policies and workmen's comp. Make sure they have enough coverage to cover any jobsite disasters and make sure they have their WC certificate to cover their workers. I say this if all other things are equal such as their work, type of paint used, etc. Never heard of Ultra Delux from SW. My personal preference would be SW SuperPaint, but, Promar 200 does the job too.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ultra delux is Duron, very good product:thumbsup:


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

odd choice of words by one of your bidders on the job...

ultra delux by SW ehhh...

ultra delux is DURON, but they were bought out by SW.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/sherwin-williams-buying-duron-854/


just type in ultra delux DURON sucks and see what comes up!?



james


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

i did. ?


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

BJ, this wasn't a response to you... but the OP. :thumbup: 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/m-b-paints-vs-sherwin-williams-45013/index2/

post #21

there are other complaints out there on Duron if you search...



*this is also an odd one...*

the thread creater uses the name Duron in the thread title, but they update it later to keep things fair and end up using SW superspec paint in their examples!?

http://www.oneprojectcloser.com/price-review-duron-ralph-lauren-behr-valspar-paint-vs/


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jawadesign said:


> BJ, this wasn't a response to you... but the OP. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/m-b-paints-vs-sherwin-williams-45013/index2/
> 
> ...


 
This would be true of ANY paint. I have used Duron and or Ben Moore for 25 years and am still using it. It is a good product:yes:


----------

